# Deleting a Submission



## Rechan (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi! 

How do I delete something I have submitted to FA? I wish to remove some stories and I'm not sure how.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jun 12, 2010)

Control panel -> Management-> Submissions

Click "Remove" under the submission you want to remove.



/thread.


----------

